# Green as grass



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome, George. I look forward to hearing about your adventures as you bring the place along.


----------



## JADIP (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome! We just bought a place that need some TLC and brought our horses home to live with us. I've had a lot of questions and find just cruising the boards to be helpful. Everybody 'round here is super helpful!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome *George! *

You sound like my DH, lol. His "Mustang" is a 1990 "box body" bracket racer that he built himself. He has been racing NHRA all his life and I have been on a horse all my life.

I was raised on a dairy farm with my step grandfather raising beef and Welsh/Morgan's. DH was raised in town or close to the edge of it, lollol

He quickly embraced the 23 acres we retired on 13 years ago. It was bare bones, except for the perimeter fence. I did all the desiging and layout. Once we got here, DH does nearly all the hard labor, lol

One thing you do NOT want to fall short on is a workshop, if you are pretty handy. I cut the size of my barn down so DH could have a 30 x 50 workshop that includes a small office and all cement flooring. Well worth it because the man's a genious at fixing most anything. Except the 4-wheelers -- he does not like to get deep into the four wheelers, lol

Less is more, except for cross-fencing and gates. One thing I would not negotiate was all the tractor gates (10 or 11). They are well used, lol

Best of luck with your new farm - the work never stops but keeping busy with farm work keeps us going


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome, George! Looking forward to seeing pix of your place as you whip it into shape!! I was never a car person, but lately have happened upon some classic car shows and have really enjoyed them! I have a friend who is little older than me and when we go to classic car shows, she'll guess the year of the cars before we see the info on it. 90% of the time she's right. Cracks me up (in a good way since I'm amazed at it) since she KNOWS them by features ... "this year didn't have these lights", "that year was the first to have these fins", etc.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome to horse life! This is definitely a great place to ask questions and get lots and LOTS of opinions and points of view. 

You may want to take some basic lessons in horse handling, even if you never plan to ride. Stuff like grooming, feeding, catching, and handling a horse that is acting up are all essential skills to have, and sometimes it's easier to learn from an outside source than from a spouse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, George! 
Definitely came to the right place. Can't wait to see your place!


----------



## Redcitylights (Mar 21, 2015)

Cool!
Be sure your wife knows about us as well


----------



## showme1946 (Nov 21, 2016)

This is a great community, thanks for the warm welcome. 

George.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new project home 

One of the best things you can do horse wise is find an exceptional vet and farrier. It is so great to be able to shoot them a text and ask a question, anytime.

As far as the farm goes build in a way that is convenient for the present but also makes sense if you want to expand in the future. Don't box yourself in.

Can't wait to hear all about your plans,
Cait


----------

